# Forum General General Discussion  Misfortunately all of the answers to these questions are yes

## Линдзи

The Russians Are Coming,  The Russians Are Coming:  the most brilliant film ever produced? 
Discuss.

----------


## joysof

Haven't seen it. Voted 'no' nonetheless: Dragnet is the best film ever made.

----------


## Harley

I am sadly deprived   ::

----------


## Kamion

Nobody has seen it so far, so you are in good company  ::

----------


## JB

One of my all time favorite movies! But for those who are not familier with the American politics and propaganda of the era in which it was made, some of the satire may not be understood. 
I have friends from Russia who also think it is a great film.

----------


## scotcher

Taken from that imdb.com link:   

> Recommendations 
> If you like this title, we also recommend... 
> GoldenEye (1995)

 Hehe

----------


## JB

During the "cold war" years the American government portrayed Russia as "The Evil Empire" and used propaganda to keep the public terrified. People actually thought that all Russians were monsters whose only goal was to "take over" America.  This was one of the first movies to make fun of our government's lies, and one of the first American movies to show Russians as normal people.

----------

